# searching for serenity>>>wanting to get ripped!!



## lakergirl (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey everyone!!

While I am VERY new here, Ive been lurking around ever since Jen (Atherjen) told me about it here! Ive decided to start a Journal, to chart my progress. 

My goals are not as extreme as many of you on here (although I LOVE reading about them, and I admire everyone for their dedication and accomplishments!), but Ill post em anyway!   

I want to lower my body fat % to around 15. I want to get stronger, and get toned, Ive started weight-lifting and I LOVE it. I had gotten a bit offtrack ,the past three weeks, got my wisdom teeth taken out, the had 'dry sockets" painful and a pain in the ass  , but Im back now!!

Some current/random stats!

Age-19
Height-5'2"
Weight-115 (Just gained 7 pounds of MUSCLE!! yeah!!!)


I can currently do 67 military pushups!!    Im in a "bet" of sorts with a friend for september, to see who can do the most, I think I just may kick his ass!! um... what else. I am OBSESSED with the lakers (and Shaq is as good as GONE today, and summer pro league starts!!), im the manager of my uni bball team, I love going to the gym.... and I think Atherjen is freaking CRAZY! good crazy,    dont worry jen! 

Soooo, I hope everyone here wil welcome me, you all seem so damn great! and so knowledgable!! I guess thats it for now.


Opps. one more thing, as for diet, I am trying to eat healty for me, but nothing too extreme, just trying to eat fairly clean. 

-lg


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

LG,

Welcome to IM and good luck on your goals. No doubt you will find the feedback you might need here at IM.  Lots of knowledgeable and freindly people here .

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey girl!! Glad to see that you began a journal here!!  You will get unbelievable support and advice from others here to help you reach your goals, which Im certain that you will... your will and hard work thus far are impressive! Your doing great! 

Good work on the weight gain and pushups!  

are you still training with that girl from the bb team? 

hows Halifax these days?


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to IM and good luck!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Lets see some diet and workouts posted.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 10, 2004)

^^^ mmm, give me a little time there kvyd!! Ive had some important spl lakers bball to watch~!

Jen!! Hey!!!  :bounce:  its so great to talk to you. Hali is going ok.. you know, it seems lately all everyone wants to do is drink, Ive been staying away from that scene, I dont like working so hard all week then going and doing that, I feel like its just taking me back a step. I love love love your journal, its crazy!! as for your picture!! I apologize! wow, I was posting late last night... no contacts in... haha didnt really look as closely as i should have,, jsut saw shor hair (or hair pulled back) and assumed boy!! oops!! for real though, you are such an inspiration. As for my baller, Im not training with her right now, shes in chi-town for the summer. I did recently get back from a trip to my university town, to see two of my girls who did stay here to train all summer. it was good. one told me i was ripped.. haha it made my day!!   

gw and var, thanks for the welcomes!! I appreciate it!!

diet

meal 1 - 2 egg whites, orange juice, w/w toast w pb
meal 2 - f/f yogurt, half a grapefruit
meal 3 - chicken, baked potato, broccoli
meal 4 - openfaced w/w tuna sandwich
meal 5 - mandarin slices, mango, and grapes


exercise
cardio -40 minutes on bike


ps.. I LOVE sasha vujicic, lakers rd 1 draft pick!!! hes gonna breakthrough!!!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Heh sorry I was so hasty...lol

Diet looks Pretty decent could use some more protein.  Might wanna watch the carbs before bed.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh the Lakers !!!!  Let show how old I am .. Jerry West . ever hear of him ? LOL


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 10, 2004)

^^^ I LOVE jwest!! I suffer from the whole not being able to function when Im stressing about the lakeshow1! hahaah!! and his 3/4 court shot, yeah.. if only it would have been a three!! Jerry IS the lakers. I want him to come back!! Magic is the man though, he will always be my favorite!!! awesome that you are a lakers fan, at least I HOPE you are!!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 11, 2004)

off day~~

30 minute walk

diet
3 egg whites
2 pieces of ww toast w raspberries

granola bar

tuna w piece of toast

oatmeal

orange/mandarin slices

chicken/vegetables/bakes potato

man. I am LOOOOOVING sasha Vujacic.. wow.. what a steal!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 14, 2004)

ugh.. missed yesteday.. trip to the dentist.. frozen mouth. toothache, didt feel like doing anything.. but.. haha I didnt eat anything but egg whites and then just water and a strawberry smoothie since my face was frozen! guess thats kinda a good thing!

today was: Chest and tris

chest! I benched 95 today!! I was feeling strong! yeah!! that felt good.. but I am already feeling sore! oops   
bench press
decline press w/ free weights
overhead tricep pull down
skull crushers

new machine for chest/tris -did some sort of flies.. not really sure the name! Ill check next time


cardio
45 minutes on bike
30 min walk
why am I so much weaker with free weights as opposed to the bar when benching? any reason?

Ill post diet later.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, what a DAY!!    

Kobe Bean Bryant will remain a laker for the next 7 years, so basically is is pretty safe to say that this is now kobe's team, and kobe will most likely remain a laker for life!!!  

On a sadder note, Derek Fisher will be signing a deal with Golden state.    Im happy for Fish, but Im gonna miss that class act!

as for me!! I was running around doing errands all day. I had an interview for a position at futureshop.. here's hoping.

Diet

meal 1- w/w toast w/ strawberries and half a grapefruit
meal 2- fruit salad
meal 3- iced tea, chicken breast on w/w bun w/ tomato and lettuce
meal 4- iced cappachino (nonfat milk, ice and cappachino mix)


workout
45 mins on bike
15 on elliptical

no weights (I felt DEAD today!!  )

I did a body bar class, and I used a heavier bar than I did the last time. I ay as well have done weights, because i was dying by the end anyway!!   


now its back to waiting for KOBE'S press conference!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Lakergirl  sorry I haven't stopped by earlier to welcome you here 
You're doing great


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

futureshop?  thats where I bought my messed up computer! lol Hope you get the job. Which one?

Things are looking good, great work on the bench press! 
need to try for more protein in your diet too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Lakergirl    Welcome to IM!!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 16, 2004)

hey everyone!!   


thanks for the welcomes!!

Jen, Im not the greatest with computers, so we shall see.. I wanted to geta communications position wit phones and cameras and such, but the guy interviewing me said he was gonna send me to the computer position, so who knows!    As for getting protein, what are some other ways to get it? I try to eat a lot of chicken.. sometimes pb, I dont really know what else. Your pictures btw, are crazy!!

Jenny! Hello, I just looked through your journal last night~ you have some crazy progress and it looks like you have the perfect workout partner in your eggy!     thanks for stopping by!!

ncgirl HI!! thanks for the welcome! its pretty great here huh?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Lakergirl! Glad you started a journal!!  I love the lakers too! 

Keep up the great work, and good luck on the job hunt!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey everyone. wow what a day, it seems like it went on forever! dont you hate those days? I couldnt sleep last night for the life of me, I was up until around 4am. Then I was up at 9. So restless. I had the worst headache. aw well its all better now!!


Lamar Odom, Caron Butler and Brian Grant had their press conference today introducing them as lakers!! wahooo!! I was so happy, like I cant wait!


ugh.. I kinda skipped out on the gym today.. OOPS.. i just felt so tired and weak from not sleeping.

meals
meal 1- ww toast, egg white and grapefruit
meal 2-tuna sandwich openfaced w/w bread
meal 3-tomato soup
meal 4-pizza    (I scrapped off all of the toppings and I just had the crust. But damnit! why did I do that?)
 thats it for now.

Stacey, thanks for stopping by, I hope you have fun this weekend! and Im sure youll look great in your bikini!


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2004)

I think the toppings of the pizza are the best part , silly girl!!!

My bf Steve loves bb too-he also loves soccer, football, and poker- he is obsessed with sports.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2004)

Welcome to IM lakergirl, great to have you here. Nice to see a new face. Diet is looking pretty clean, really keep up the hard work. And if you skip the gym because you're feeling sleepy and tired, that's a good thing, your body probably appreciates it. 

Good luck achieving your goals! 

Any pictures you could maybe use as motivation?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 18, 2004)

Hello! Welcome to IM! 

Some other good sources of protein might be lean beef, tuna, fish, cottage cheese, carb countdown milk (if u have this), yogurt (I eat the carb countdown yogurts..low carbs higher protein!) and protein powder.  im sure there's some I'm missing..


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

yupp all the protein sources Vivian mentioned are great! try to incorporate a variety of them! if you like them that is... 
did you find out about the job yet? 

LOL I would have ate the toppings instead of crust!  might as well just eat it all anyways as a treat!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Jenny! Hello, I just looked through your journal last night~ you have some crazy progress and it looks like you have the perfect workout partner in your eggy!     thanks for stopping by!!



Hey!  Thanks, I'm very happy about my progress and my workout partner  He kicks my butt when I'm lazy and vice versa  
Don't worry about the weekend sins, just clean it all up today and you'll be fine  
Have a good day!!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 19, 2004)

hey everyone.. well sunday... hmm i cant really remember all that i ate, but i know that it was supposed to be my day off, but because i skipped out on the gym on saturday, i went and did cardio and aabs.

today.. i went to teh gym.. did some more abs! and then 30 mins on the elliptacal. then I did legs.. and wow are they SORE!!

meal -1- 2 egg whites/english muffin/ketchup
meal -2- chicken with soup
meal -3- grapefruit/banana
meal -4- smoked salmon/.5 cup of brown rice
meal -5- fruit salad


----------



## atherjen (Jul 19, 2004)

diets looking better and better! how about some protein w/ meal 3 and 5  

you did leggies AFTER cardio???  are you nuts?  lol Im just playing, but seriously, it is by far best to do weights before cardio, youll have far far more energy. and IMO if you can do a lot of cardio after aleg day, then you havent pushed yourself hard enough  

you getting all this heavy rain down there too?


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 20, 2004)

jenjen!!

yes im getting all of the damn rain. it makes me sooo tired and lazy, i hate it. 

As for cardio before weights, i usually dont do that, but i was only going to do cardio and abs.. then i got sick of the cardio scene (as i usually do), and i could tell i was only halfassing it, so i jsut gave up and decided to go do some legs!

im a little worried now though..had to go to the dentist..hmmm that toothach Ihad awhile back. not so much the problem.. rather its a wisdom tooth.. Im scared im going to have to get them taken out.. hrm,, is it weird taht the first thing i think of is how long ill be out of teh gym if i end up getting taht done?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 20, 2004)

Great point Jen, I think weights should always, always be done before cardio. Deplete muscle glycogen during the weight session so you burn off fat with the cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

I think we get the point that you agree Mikster! 4X


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey! Wow, I had my first chest workout since my 95 pound bench press. Im not sure what to think.. since today I could only lift 85! How could I have gone down 10 whole pounds in less than a week? I mean, it couldnt have been a fluke that I did the 95, so I dont really understand. 

Regardless of how my workout disappointed me, the mirror didnt today!    I can see my abs really starting to come, especially by my hips, if that makes any sense to anyone, its cool. hehe I love it!!

Diet so far
meal -1- 2 ww toast with peanut butter, fruit salad
meal -2- snack was sf jello with mandarin slices in it

thats it for now


----------



## atherjen (Jul 21, 2004)

thats not too surprising on the bench press situ. All depends on energy, gylcogen stores(less equals sometimes more weaker), and exactly how much MIND AND FOCUS went into it, that plays a huge role despite what some think. Patrick (P-Funk) is the master of that  

good to hear about the abs coming in! stick with it!  

*you need P-R-O-T-E-I-N*


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 21, 2004)

well I was so damn hungry today, Im not sure what was wrong with me

so i did tris and chest today.. im a little disappointed as i said earlier, I couldnt get up to 95lbs today, kinda pissed me off but whatever.

diet contd

meal -3- tuna sandwich
meal -4- tomato soup with handful of almonds afterwards
meal -5- grilled chicken breast, veggies.
meal -6- sf jello +1/3cup of mandarins

and I am still soooo hungry.. wth is wrong with me today??????


I also did TONS of abs.. ahah even though its not ab day. now that i am starting to see the definition in the mirror it makes me want to work em even harder!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

TOMATO SOUP! OMG girlie, I havent had that in years.....I really want tomato soup now. No no for me....IF I want to see my abbies like you are seeing the definition in yours.... Show all of IM your abbies!  

If it makes you feel any better, I want to eat all the time too, but if I did Id be as big as a house!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 22, 2004)

hrm.. well started out good with the diet.. then it went a littledownhill. isnt that teh way it always goes?   

Diet
meal -1- ww toast with pb
meal -2- strwberries and mango
meal -3- b. rice with tomato sauce, green peppers, red peppers, broccoli, other veggies.
meal -4-  2 COOKIES!!(damnit,, after i ate them i checked the package... 4 grams of saturted fat   ) this isnt happening again. it WASNT worth it. i can tell you that!!
meal -6- diet coke

I didnt go to the gym.. ive been feeling so damn crappy lately, with headaches and such. ive still gotta see about getting my wisdom teeth out.. and this morning for the third time in the past month I woke up with my jaw locked shut. apparently i grind my teeth at night and it has caused my jaw to realign. it hurts like a bitch when it locks, because I get these awful headaches all down my temple.. I did do abs and squats, some ballet moves, then side kicks, and danced around my kitchen to 106 and park when i felt better.. ah well.. ive jsut gotta get this under control. oh i went on a walk with my mom.. a looong one around this beautiful lake. it was almost an hour. so it was a nice walk.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 22, 2004)

jilly! hi! yeah the tomato soup was soooo good. I felt like a little girl eating it too.. I just wanted it so badly and i have to say it was worth it!!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

Well!!

I dragged my ass to the gym this morning, even though I had a splitting headache!   

I did lots of cardio, I felt bad for eating those damn cookies last night!!   

I did 45 mins on bike, the 15 on the elliptical and then an aerobics class!    It was good, sweat was dripping off of me by the end!  :bounce: 

I did back and bi's today. went well. I have to say looking in the mirror at the gym today was nice!    Im FINALLY getting the line down my chest. if that makes any sense to anyone. its like a cut line,I hope someone knows what im talking about!   


haha I was moaning about abs last night, so my friend sent me a picture of usher. oh Sweet Lord! I knew he had a body on him, but not like this. Also wondering what are the lines called on a guy, on the sides of their stomach going down? my friend called them sexlines!   that term is ok with me because wow!

needless to say, Ive been working like mad on my abs, hahahah!! LOOK AT THEM!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hope you start feeling better soon hun!! 

I eat tomato soup still.  I love it with grilled cheese sandwiches!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

hey nc!! thanks for stopping by!

Well I made like Stace and Jenny today, doing all kinds of bathroom workouts, kitchen squats, and tv abs   I was going a little nuts! My friend recently asked me if Ill be his subject for a photoshoot he has to do for his photography class. Soo.. its a black and white thing, and hes just photographing random body parts, haha that sounds bad..   , not like THAT, but like arms and then close-ups on the shoulders, and like its going to be a collage sort of thing I cant explain it on here,   , but hes shown me his example! So.. I have aprox. 3ish weeks to get some more definition. Let the diet begin! Im just gonna go as hard as I can.. haha. im pretty happy with where I am, but I just wanna look a bit more toned.

If anyone can explain in SIMPLE (  ) terms any dieting methods it would be appreciated. I get so confused reading some of the things on here. I dont understand what a "refeed" is, and what a gi index is. and what exactly the glycogen stores really do. I guess I should ahve paid better attention in BIO   !!

any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

OOOoooo thats coool about the photo thingy!  sounds fun and interesting!! 

about the terms that your looking for.. check the sticky in the dieting section named "guide to cutting, bulking, maintencance" a TON of info. Theres also a sticky in the forum on Refeeds  

soooo how about some protein girly!! dont worry about them cookies, it was only 2!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2004)

If thats you in that pic.. I feel sick now 

Have you ever thought about getting a mouthpiece from your dentist?  I hear they are good for those that grind their teeth.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 23, 2004)

haahahhaah NO premier that is not me!! haha I guess Ill have to edit my post! it was the picture of Usher that my friend sent me to give me a little somethin to think of when I was working those abs hard!!   oh, and about the mouthpiece, I got fitted for one last week. should be about a week. then i hopefully will be good to go! thanks for the suggestion though!   

JenJen, thanks for the info, Ill give it another go reading, and if I dont understand, Im hittin you up with the ?'s ok?  
btw, I LOVE your new avy, you are soooo beautiful! and an awesome girlie that is SUCH an inspiration!    ugh, Im gonna work on the protein just for you.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 25, 2004)

For Saturday, the weather was perfect for running, at least to me, it was rainy all day, without really raining, and there were these amazing breezes so I decided totake myself outside!! I went for the loooongest run (for me, im so not a runner) and then I took two more walks yesterday.  I took yesterday off of weights, I am sure Im getting sick.. just a headcold, nothing serious, i think more allergies than anything. I wanted to be outside though it felt GREAT!!

diet
meal -1- blueberry pancake /strawberries
meal -2- 1tbsp. pb, and some almonds (just for you Jen!)
meal -3- open faced ww tuna sandwich
meal -4- sf jello with strawberries
meal -5- fruit salad
meal -6- grilled chicken breast, salad /ff italian dressing

I ate soooo many strawberries, but they were soooo good!!

I also did a whole lot of abs yesterday.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 26, 2004)

hm.. well I am waiting for a man to cmoe fix my shower.. well the stupid faucet is leaking EVERYWHERE... and he was supposed to be here at 9, then 11, now its 2:30 and still no guy! Im a little angry.. because I HATE waiting for someonewho is late and isnt even calling to apologize! hrm!

at the gym i did a ton of cardio this morning.. i was sooo unbelievably sore.. yeah.. stupid shower dicided to freak out and water went everywhere. as i got out of the shower last night, i wrapped my towel around me and i slipped on the water that was on the floor, my whole left side, from my ass to my knees is sorrrrre. and I see a bruise coming.. man! it better be gone before my friend and i are doing the photo thing! arghhhh! so,.. i just did cardio.. my body ws so damn sore.

bike 50 mins (it wasnt that intense though... my leg hurt)
elliptical 15 mins (hurt like a mother...)
30 min walk from gym

Ive been doing some abs and stuff here.. nothing major.. I want to buy a pilated tape. Im wondering which is the best to get? hmm


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

That sucks that you slipped.  You should be more careful!

Did that guy ever show up?  Last time they(cable) did this to me, I was sooo pissed.  I called and freaked out on them, and ended up getting the repair for free!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

I am sorry you fell-be more careful!!! Take care sweetie!

Im glad you are seeing the line in your chest. Thats a wicked cut!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Jilly and Prem!! 

The stupid man finally showed up at 3:30, man I was a little angry. too bad I didnt think to call and freak out.. hehe I didnt end up paying either!!! he felt tooo bad! so after he left I had the longest bath ever.. it made my leg feel better!!!

Jill, I made chicken with taco spice and had it with lettuce and salsa and light sour cream.. YUM!!! thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

I live in Canada too-I bought my winsor pilates from Superstore, for like $40. You can also buy them from the 'You Saw It On TV' stores, for much cheaper than ordering them off tv/internet-just from my experience. Once I ordered something from TV that was $20 US, with EVERYTHING it cost me $100 Canadian!


----------



## wolomike (Jul 27, 2004)

hi,  sorry to hear you fell,   is your bruse going away? did you get any protein yet? how many situps you do in a day? are you starting to lift heavy or med weights? how fit are you trying to get?  how are the pics comming?  



does anyone know what is the best kind of protein to buy?


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 27, 2004)

Man i hate being disappointed by people.. so much.. esp whenits the person who means the most to you..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

wolomike said:
			
		

> does anyone know what is the best kind of protein to buy?



Depends on the time of day you take it.  There are tonz of options, this is best asked in the supplement forum.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Man i hate being disappointed by people.. so much.. esp whenits the person who means the most to you..




What happened..


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 27, 2004)

ack.. just suddenly caught up in drama i didnt ask for.. i hate when what you will do will go against you. and what you dont do will do the same. i hate feeling trapped.. and disappointed... esp by the one closest to you..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Who's this one closest to you?  Friend/lover?  What did they do?

Or am I digging too deep


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't mind Jake, he's just being nosy. lol jk


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 27, 2004)

ah, i guess you can say significant other.. hes not my bf.. we chose not to label things awhile ago..I dont know.. all of a sudden there is so damn much drama.. and i didint sign up for that.. thats exactly why i choose not to label myself into a relationship. but i guess im learning labels dont signify your feelings/extent of them.

and other people butting in.. someitmes you just KNOW when something isnt right... yet you can get so angry and frustrated..then all they have to do is say hey, i missed you.. and its all bettter.. its soo furstrating. im so angry at myself for this.. 

its also been a summer of long distance.. seeing him once in 3 months. damnit. hes supposed to be coming here this weekend. .and im so confused. and bitter right now it sucks.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)

Who is "we"?  Someone had to bring up the idea of not labeling things.  If you dont label it, then how can there be a commitment?  It sounds like you have a lot of feelings for this person, and he may not feel the same way.
Its hard to say.. your vague.

Denise, im just trying to toss out advice


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 27, 2004)

no, it was me who suggested no labels.. I just am ridiculously busy,, and relationships never seem to work out..so it was like lets not label anything, and you do your thing and Ill do mine.. and if your thing only involves me and mine only involves you than thats great.. and i knew the summer separation was crazy.. so i just though lets wait until sept to see if we should label it.. but we did have a "commitment" as in we were only involved with eachother.. but its just not the same. maybe its the distance i dont know.. im nervous to see him this weekend. i just know things are differnet.. and i can NOT label things all i want.. im learning that doesnt control your feelings,, and that noting can.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

men can be as difficult as us woman.  Id try to offer advice on them but hunnie I have no luck in that department. LOL 
I have a few Pilates tapes, I bought one at Superstore too and a couple at Canadian Tire.lol serious they have a good selection of them and arent overpriced. 
btw, diet is looking improved!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks Jen!! Im feeling a little better about the whole situation today. I guess Ill just wait and see how things go on the weeken  d. sucks that i havnt seen hm in over a month and Im more nervous than anything.  oh well!! men! they will take anything and flip it upsidedown on you! but its ohso good sometimes! DAMNIT!! LOL

I was up till a nice 4:40 last night.. unable to sleep. and it seemed everyone left here around 2ish.. oh well.. Im dead today, but feeling better.. ya konw, this is so much more than a bb forum. its great.

ok.. diet

meal -1- 1/3cup of oatmeal w/ vanilla protein powder sprinked in
meal -2- peanutbutter/banana/almonds
meal -3- protein shake
meal -4- mmmm!! green/red/yellow pepper wrapped with chicken, and 1/2 cup of potatoes
meal -6- veggie soup

workout
ahhhhhh.. skipped the gymm.. its becoming habit.. but I never intend for it to turn out that way.. although I guess none of us PLAN on missing it.. I was just so tired this morning, I am gtting to sleep before 4 tonight, that is a promise!

25 min walk 
1 hr walk around the lake
abs
pilates (!!!! I got a tape today!!! an abs one! wahooo!)

one more question... why are my smilies not working????/


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 28, 2004)

hey laker girl! The line in the middle of your chest, where does it start? I have a indent/line between my boobs from doing chest flyes where you turn them so your pinkies meet at the top, it's nice.  considering you can see abs, your line prob starts higher! anyway great job!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 28, 2004)

haha, thanks GBC! yeah. at first my line was there.. but now its like starting right under my scoopy pary of my collarbone.. LOL if that makes any sense!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Post a picture!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> haha, thanks GBC! yeah. at first my line was there.. but now its like starting right under my scoopy pary of my collarbone.. LOL if that makes any sense!!


Lines and veins are cool. I can see a vein down my chest now and one near the V area on my lower abs. 

I was going to post more pics today, but I couldn't find my dad's dig cam.   Mine is broken.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 28, 2004)

aggies, you are sooo cute! how tall are you? Im pretty short.. as in not quite 5'2! haha.. 
as for pics,, my dig cam was stolen last month along with my jacket and wallet... Damn gym locker rooms.. I dont really have anygood ones.. um.. Ill look again and see if ican scan any!

Nice pics aggie! I want a stomach likeyours. do you knw your bf% (if you dont mind saying)


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 28, 2004)

Laker, I'm 5 feet even. My bf% previously on a site 7 caliper was 17. I got it done last month again and they said 17, but that's pretty inaccurate because it was only a 4 site test and I am leaner now than when I got that 7 site test done. Jodi thinks that I'm under 15%. I would like to do a hydrostatic weighing sometime soon though.

 And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2004)

Where did you go... is everything alright?


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 8, 2004)

hey im here..

just not in the mood to be writing workouts/food. Ive been workng out.. just not a good week.. ill be fine. just needed to go away for a bit.. escape some things.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

Hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 24, 2004)

AHHHHH!

hey everyone. well im back from my temporary insanity leave! just had too much going on. and on top of it all.. my gym membership is done for the summer.. damnit! so for the past 4 days ive had no gym. Im only home for 16 more days (thank God I am soooo ready to go back to school!!), but I think im going to go to the Y... my gym is like 8 dollars a day.. I dont really feel like paying that when I can go to the Y using my cousins pass.

anyway.. for the time bing Ive been going to TOWN on the pushups and abs. and just like pilates and stuff at home.. need to get more cardio in. recently went to my school.. I was told my arms are getting ripped! wahoo. that was fun.. made my week~~ hehe

anyway.. diet has ben good. fairly clean. i just dont really want to eat that badly anymore. if i do it makes me feel sick. so i stay away.. its a good thing. i think so anyway!!

so if anyone has any tips on maintaining at home feel free to give them to me! i wanna hear it all!!

you can see my tricep going down my arm.. VERY excited about that!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome Back!  Youve been missed! Glad to hear that all is going well in life. Will be back to the grind in studies in no time! 
Until then with training just focus on bodyweight moves, pilates, and your own cardio walks/jogs, bike rides, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

I didnt miss you.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 24, 2004)

hahah thanks prem! appreciate it!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 25, 2004)

oh yeah!!   Im so happy. I get to see my best friend. who was in Italy all summer.. wahoo!! we are going shopping. I went earlier this week, just to look around and see what i wanted to buy tonight! gotta get ready hahaa! well.. I am down 2 pants sizes.. in the waist i mean. I didnt even realize it was happening, until i put on a pair of my pants and they were too big. so then when i tried pants on I am a 25/26, so that was fun. and I tried on a small shirt... BUT.. it was too tight on my arms!    I love that feeling!

anyway, tonight includes shoe shopping! MY FAVE! I have my eye on these lowdunk1's that are blue/white/red.. and i want the converse weapons. hahaha in grey and yellow! aw man. the kicks mag just came out and I am DYING for some new shoes.. it truly is an addiction. almost as much as lifting is!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 28, 2004)

ok.. im back. went to visit my grandparents for the past 3 days/2 nights.   its always good to see them

Now Im just waiting for school!! 11 days! wahooo.. I CANNOT wait!

Wow.. well not having the gym membership for the next 11 days sucks,but as soon as I get to school I will have my gym plus the varsity weight room, which i love to go to in the early morning,, when it is usually deserted.. other than a few footballers!    I used to get intimidated..but I am getting better!!

soo.. because of the no gym, Ive been trying to reallly watch the diet, and it has been very clean. lots of veggies, and chicken, salad.  Im thinking of buying a box or so of protein bars to take to school with me, for between classes when I dont have time to eat.. Any suggestions? I want something that tastes GOOOOD.   

i have been doing sets of 30 pushups. wow.. It is sooo much harder when you have your head facing out. so.. on average, adding the pushups up Id say ive been doing close to 300 for sure each day. and Ive been doing tricep dips. like using a chair, if that makes sense. and Ive done lots and lots of abs. Im not really sure what else I can be doing, and this may sound NUTS, but my arms look really defined lately. AND i havnt even been using weights. Went shopping, like i said I was going to. My new pants are a 3 and i still have to get up taken in at the tailors.. the 1 was not fitting my    ! ah well Ive learned to love it!

anyway. anyone have any suggestions for protein bars.. and more things I can be doing?

I miss everyone on here. Ive been reading like a maniac trying to catch up. but i still feel a bit behind! come on people!! Join my JOURNAL!! itll be fun!    I love hearing all about everyone elses training, it inspires me!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey LG,


I don't think I have ever written in your journal and that's a shame, because I have now been reading and have been missing out on a really fun young lady.
I was eating EAS protein bars (Jodi, punished me after....  ) which were not too bad...
Anyway, I am just passing by.  It's raining at the beach so I'll probably do some reading....

Have a beautiful day!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

Hope you had a nice visit with your grandparents  Im excited to get back to school to! When are you moving back? 

as for a protein bar that tastes half decent for those tough times, Trioplex are sinful!  EAS CarbSense bars in choc. fudge or cream pie arent bad and a bit lower in calories. 
(you could also carry protein shakes with you and fill w.water along with a peice of fruit or something. Cottage cheese and peanut butter or fruit is also easy to carry around and fast).  

thats great about your arms looking better!  way to go!! thats a lot of pushups everyday too!! wowiieee! Walking lunges are 'easy' to do at home for lower body too!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

You really think that you will get a workout in when there is football players around?  I bet all you do is talk 

C'mon, you cant keep telling us about this killer bootay, and not post a pic


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 28, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions JenJen! Ill try out the bars for sure..

school soon! yay!! I am SUCH a nerd..


Tony, thanks for stoppin by! I love reading your journal, and hearing all about your beautiful family.

pREMI.. ill take a pic once school starts.. my digital cm got stolen at the gym this summer... damn theives.. but yeah. patience is a virtue!! lol


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 29, 2004)

well ive decided to try my hand at the whole colored font as atherjen does.. it seems to brighten up the posts so much more. lets hope i am doing this right..  

going outside shortly.. i am basically having a lazy day. I may take a walk for cardio, Im going to have to do something.. i had a piece of piza last night  it was good.. but not NEAR as good as i thought it would be. everyone was eating.. so i had a piece.. but it wasnt worth it.. i didnt even want it as much as i thought i did. ah well. whatever.. at least now i know i dont want pizza as much as i used to!


well im going to end this here to see if i did the font thing right.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 29, 2004)

yay!! i mastered the colored font!! ok.. question time... once you get a muscle "base" is it easier and faster to maintain/gain defintion? It seems that now that i have some muscle on my arms, I am getting more toned by the week. Im thinking maybe its just my imagination?   

Im certainly not complaining, if this is the case, its awesome! but im just thinking maybe im NUTS! and.. as for protein.. do i just drink a shake daily? thanks for the help guys.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell me anything about hypoglycemia? Apparently I have this, where i cant eat a lot of sugars or something? My body cant handle it?

this is why i have been getting such bad headaches last year, and was feeling so weak after workouts. Im not that upset, as it will give me another reason to be more careful with planning my meals

any info would be appreciated


430 pushups!!! I just went NUTS! ahhaah my arms are like JELLO now though. it is hurting to type..

not all at once, of course, I did these over the day.. but damn, feeling good.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

crazy pushups!  

about the protein shakes.. well they help you get the daily requirments if you cant with food alone. They surely help and have many many many health benefits.  

how did you find out you had hypoglycemia?  
heres some info in regards to it:  http://www.hypoglycemia.org/


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> yay!! i mastered the colored font!! ok.. question time... once you get a muscle "base" is it easier and faster to maintain/gain defintion? It seems that now that i have some muscle on my arms, I am getting more toned by the week. Im thinking maybe its just my imagination?
> 
> Im certainly not complaining, if this is the case, its awesome! but im just thinking maybe im NUTS! and.. as for protein.. do i just drink a shake daily? thanks for the help guys.



Hmm, my bet is that you arent gaining definition.. I bet you hae always been somewhat lean, NOW you have muscle to be seen, whereas before your muscles werent developed.  
Toned?


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 30, 2004)

Not really sure Premi. thanks for sharing your wisdom though. you are right. i was always pretty small. but I bulk up really fast. My trainer told me i have the genetics to develop lots of muscle really fast. I forget what he called it. but it was suprising, as I have always been small. Its cool though I love the new strong look I have!! I  LOOOOOOOVE looking in the mirror and seeing these crazy bumps by my shoulders and then seeing my tricep wrap down!!!   its my favorite thing ever!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me anything about hypoglycemia? Apparently I have this, where i cant eat a lot of sugars or something? My body cant handle it?
> 
> this is why i have been getting such bad headaches last year, and was feeling so weak after workouts. Im not that upset, as it will give me another reason to be more careful with planning my meals
> 
> ...


Damn LG, my body hurts just thinking of the pushups.  I may be able to do 20.....in a week  

Listen, take care of your body and you'll overcome hypoglycemia...Eat right and don't go to extremes...

Oh yeah, speaking of extremes...430 pushups?  Just kidding kid, congratulations, that had to feel good....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 31, 2004)

tony!! thanks for stoppin by! and yeah, I know I went a little nuts on the pushups.. but no gym is driving me nuts. I dont want these "guns" of mine to shrink!!!  

Well! I register for my classes tomorrow. Im hoping it goes as I want it to. the way i have my schedule figured out right now is PERFECT. I dont start until 11, and Im dont by 330 pretty much everyday.. except thurs when Im taking my journalism seminar.. Which I cant WAIT for. I had to submit a portfolio of writing, and there are only 10 people selected for the class... and I was one!!!  

classes are as follows:

Developmental Psychology
Shakespeare
Social Deviance
Intro to Journalistic Writing/Creative Non-Fiction Memoir
World Religion

I am sooo excited about it! Those are some awesomely intriguing classes! I cant wait to get back. its gonna be a full course load for me though. lots of work. In my Journalism class, we only meet once a week, from 7-10 pm, and we have a writing assignment a week!! thats going to be INTENSE.. ahh i cant wait.. just wanna get started. I can workout in the mornings.. and then study..and do individual stuff with the girls on the afternoon on court.. then study get ready for practice.. then hit up the lib afterwards!! AHHH. Im such a nerd at heart!!

Jen, the colored font has grown on me!! thanks for the great idea.. it makes me happy looking at it!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

The ligth colors make my eyes hurt -_-   

Thats awesome, you seem really excited.  I on the other hand, hate to write papers.  Have a blast, and be safe at school!


----------



## dalila (Aug 31, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> Not really sure Premi. thanks for sharing your wisdom though. you are right. i was always pretty small. but I bulk up really fast. My trainer told me i have the genetics to develop lots of muscle really fast. I forget what he called it. but it was suprising, as I have always been small. Its cool though I love the new strong look I have!! I  LOOOOOOOVE looking in the mirror and seeing these crazy bumps by my shoulders and then seeing my tricep wrap down!!!   its my favorite thing ever!!



Hi LG! This post really made me stop to say hello LOL! I keep checking my arms out all the time too ha ha! A friend of mine thoguht he saw me in a pub the other day, but wasn't sure as it was dark inside and I was on the opposite side. Then he said he spotted this girl ( me) showing off her shoulders to the guy next to her ( my other friend) and knew straight away it was me!  And I hardly have anything to show off, imagine what I'd be like if I actually did!! 

430 pushups?!?!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

good morning!!!!  

Hi dali! thanks for stopping by! I knw how you feel! the other day, in the grocery store, I was carrying a big bag of flour for my mom, and i passed the froen foods with the window glass stuff.. and I was checking out my msucles from carrying the flour. I got distracted. and my mom was yelling at me to come on, she finally got my attention, and I was sooo embarassed. LOL  

I got my classes! I got my classes!! Wahoooo!!  Now I didnt get the prof I wanted for shakespeare, Im getting a newbie, but here's hoping it goes well. man. Im so pumped for that class!!

Im just going to shower.. I am a little in need of one after that run!! then get ready and go meet my friend who just flew in from Ont. her brother is 16 and he's competing in nationals for kayaking today. Hr is racing besides the guy who just won the 
GOLD medal in Athens. Im pretty excited to go watch! Wish him luck!!! I also think Im going shoe shopping tonight. I want a new pair of Shox. and I think Im going to go with the low dunks.. Ive left it for a week, and Im still thinking about them.. I think its a match!!!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

> then get ready and go meet my friend who just flew in from Ont. her brother is 16 and he's competing in nationals for kayaking today. Hr is racing besides the guy who just won the
> GOLD medal in Athens. Im pretty excited to go watch! Wish him luck!!!



you lucky duck!! Thatd be AWESOME to watch!!!  best of luck to him!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

ahhh. plans got changed. had to go to my aunts to pick up my printer and my get ink filled for next week! 

going to watch kayaking tomorrow though!  should be fun, I cant wait! its going to be exciting to watch my friends 16 year old brother try to stay calm racing against a new gold medalist! its like his hero, hes trying to just forget about it until after the race though, its so cute!


on a BAD note.. i ate an ice cream sandwich today. not even sure why. I didnt WANT it, but it was offered to me and i just ate it. then realized.. holly.. you didnt even think about that.. or want it... silly me


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

KOBE CASE IS GOING TO BE DISMISSED!


wahoo!! payback is gonna be a bitch ya crazy nutso!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Too bad the team was dismantled and sucks.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Kobe is a fool.  I hate him.  He has such a beautiful wife, but sleeps around on her?  Fucking idiot.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Heh, and then tries to make things right by getting her a big ass diamond.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea, exactly.  I cant believe that she accepted it.  I guess its ok to cheat if you can buy a big ass rock.

How ya doin Denise?  Havent talked to you in a while


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad Kobe's case will be dismissed.  I want him to be the focus of blame for every dissapointing season ended by the Spurs for the next decade.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 1, 2004)

Ah grandparents are moving into my dad's house. Shit is really bad. We need to clean their house up and sell it and then eventually, they both need to go to nursing homes. I'll be leaving for class soon myself. Been busy trying to take care of class and stuff for my grandparents. How are you doing Jake? (move to Rock's whoring thread, so we don't whore in lakergirl's journal).


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

Well Good Morning! I guess my rant about Kobe last night showed me some more people who glance into my journal!  Im just so happy this case is over, as someone who is very interested in law, it was disgusting how the prosecution handled the situation. so unprofessional and unethical. ugh! but anyway, Yes it will be good to see Kobe play and know he's not going to jail. as for the team being dismantled? Im happy Shaquille is gone. its nice that he decides to get into shape after getting a new contract with a new team. but those are his choices right? I knw the next few years with the lakers will be hard to watch as a fan, but it will be better for me to lose with a team that is relentless in its efforts and has passion, than it will be to have won, or gotten to the finals with a team I cant feel for. the Spurs sure are looking good though. esp if they gt the rights to Jakesvikus and Scola which I read about last week. Ahh I cant wait for Nov 2nd!!!!

As for today, its so nice out, its getting a bit cooler, Im just hoping I can get some color before school this is really the first week or so of solid good weather. We've head the heat/humidity, but usually with rain or overcast skys!  

I am going to watch kayaking tomorrow, for the finals, and possibly later this afternoon. I have to go to the mall to buy a new wallet and flip flops. I think I want a pink adidas pair I saw. I want to look at shox too. or some kind of runners. Ive gotta get some jeans too!! as mine are all toooo big now!   I cant even use a belt on some of em, because they are that big!! wahoo!!

As for the diet, it is going well... but I am getting bored. I need some new suggestions. I have to go shopping and get some chicken as well. NO CHICKEN. I live for it! so Im hopefully going to be eating some for dinner. any suggestions for fun lunches? thanks guys.. what else? training is going as well as it can go I guess. Im going to start doing stairs once I get back to school. that will be interesting. I'm not so good with coordination or running, so I can see myself falling on my face!! 

ahh ok, the sun is calling me and my Dime mag outside! Cant wait to read about Dwyane Wade!! Ill post the actual workout stuff later!! Im getting a bit addicted to this site. and I want to get better and better, the best way Im guessing is to post everything.. Good AND bad!!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

aggies, Im sorry to hear about your grandparents. stay strong, things will get better.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

Kayaking was sooo fun! well watching anyway!! my friends Bro is going to be in the finals tomorrow for 2 events, and hes racing in another for a teammate who has taken sick. Im so happy and excited for him


Workout KICKED my ass.....

--cardio--
SPRINTS (ugh sooo many, on a football field, I just let my friend lead!)
5 suicides on the court, I rebounded for her shooting drills, then we finished with suicides.. MY LEGS ARE DYING.. but it feels good to have jell-o for legs!   

--workout--
chair dips
pushups
abs
plank (i think its called this.. lying on my forearms and feet?)
jump squats    these HURTTTT!!    
lunges
stretching

And im SPENT.. ahah I might go for a walk later tonight. my legs are so dead. sad story I know. Ive gotta whip myself into shape here! I want to increase my endurance when running/doing cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

Great workout!  

Its getting very cold here too!! 34F, 0C.  sweater season again! you should see the leaves now! 

all packed for the move back to school?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

hey jen!!

packing...HMMM.. that would be a good idea, now wouldnt it. im so last minute with stuff like that. oops!! LOL

I went for a walk this evening. that was good to walk out my poor stiff legs! Im going to do some more pushups and stuff too! abs are coming.. ugh.. i hate having to eat so damn clean to get to see them more!! hhah. oh well it IS worth it!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 3, 2004)

Going to the dentist.. UGH.. have to get a filling fixed, then geet fitted for a biteplate at night.   Apparently my jaws lock sometimes, and they are misaligned, as a result of  getting knocked to the ground while playing rugby a few yeas back  So, Ill see how that goes

I already went for a run this morning.. ah, my endurance just isnt what i want it to be! But this will improve with time I guess! I am getting much stronger with pushups. I can now do 60+ if I push myself. I get a little sore though, I think maybe because Im doing them everyday, now that I dont have a gym  

Now Im just waiting for JenJen to make a post in her journal explaning her functional training! it sounds interesting  


diet so far
Oatmeal strawberries, blueberries
yogurt granola


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 3, 2004)

wahoo!! today turned out to be a great day!  I went for a run this morning, then the dentist went fine, I hate having my mouth froen, but whatever! then after that I went to watch my friend's brother race, he was participating in the 4person 4km relay, they ended up winning GOLD!! sooo exciting! it wasnt really expected. hes only been training for 2 years! way to go Sean!!  so that was really awesome! hes the best in the country, as these were nationals! It was just great to see the guys after they crossed the finish line, totally exhausted, and just seeing the level of concentration and focus, how they have EVERYTHING in that race. it was incredible and inspiring!

After that I went shopping with my friend, which was awesome! I loved it! shes just awesome. its crazy how fast you can become close with some people, its like you were meant to be friends! anyway, I spent waaaay too much money! but im a happy happy broke girl!!  

I bought jeans that were an instant buy after I was told they were "Hot ass" jeans, I have the HARDEST time getting jeans to fit me, my waist is way too tiny for my "jlo" lower half!   Ive also noticed my quads are getting bigger!! but in a good way! Im getting some shape to my leggies!! wahoo!  I also bought light green cords from AE, a white zip up cable knit sweater with a hood, a white stretchy/tight zip up shirt, a yellow shirt that is soo cool, a pair of pink/black/white runners, low dunks (yello/blue/white), blender, socs and underwear, a white belt, and charcoal dress pants for games!!  

I went a little nuts, considering I have to go get my dress clothes on Tuesday! and more sports bras   ! Man, our team is going to have the best dressed staff in all of canada!!   

Workout

-cardio-
30 minute run/walk (my endurance still sucks   )
4+ hours walking around the mall "powershopping"   

others
200 push ups
abs
tricep dips
pilates (only a few movements, for some reason my back is soo sore on only one side   )


Ive been thinking alot about school. and keeping my goals, and kicking them up into highgear. Im really ready to take this seriously. I want to do the whole healthy, clean eating and Im ready to change my lifestyle. I love this place here, its full of wonderful people. I just hope I will have some friends to support me on this! I think its going to be a long journey, but Id like to have some people here to share the successes with, and to kick my  when I have the failures!!!

have a goodnight everyone.. and if anyone is lurkin this journal, please say hello!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

OMG I think I have just found a shopping pal, my hobby is shopping!! I buy way tp many clothes-as a matter of fact I just cleaned out my 'other' closet last week and have 2 BIG green garbage bags of clothes to give away!  Some have barey been worn.

Congrats on the 'tiny' sizes and weight loss!!!  I wish I had the problem of a tiny waist Oh, post a pic of your new runners. Im looking for a new pair of 'chillin' shoes, nice pretty girlie runners. Pink black and white sound nice.

Keep up the hard work. Its deff paid off! Now post some pics too!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

good morning!

thanks for stopping by Jilly! and you are right, if you ever need a shopping buddy, you can stop right here. Im dangerous. Especially when I have the time to just go, man, Ill buy everything!  Now Im rationalizing it all to my mom.

she says: "Holly, you dont need two white zip up tops do you?"

I say: "Mom, one is dressy for games, the other is kinda sporty, for when I have to wear workout clothes but have classes before, you dont want me going to class with just a workout top on, Ill freeze!" 

She says: "But light green pants? What will you wear them with?"

I say: "You've always taught me to be different mom! I like standing out from te crowd and being unique. And thats why I bought the white sweaters, to match them, and give me two different looks with the pants!" 

shes so funny!

ah, I had blueberry pancakes/yogurt/ew for breakfast, that was good.

Im so happy. I got my LIVESTRONG armband yesterday. If anyone doesnt know what these are (Im sure most do), they are yellow wristands with livestrong etched into it, and its from Lance Armstrong's foundation for cancer research/assistance, and they are only $1 each with proceeds going to his foundation. GO BUY THEM. everyone has been affected by this disease. its only a dollar. and its a statement, we will beat this disease. I urge everyone to do this, I cant say how strongly I feel about it!


have a great day everyone..


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Holly!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

So your name is Holly? You mean I can call you Holly?   Pretty name...

Hey, I really felt like I had to thank you personally (as I told Rock, almost personally) for your kind words in my journal. Things are a little screwy here and I will be looking forward to catching up with your journal after this is all over....

Have a great day


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

HI TONY! of course you can call me Holly! I used to hate that name.. but now that its not that common, (but also not a really strange name! LOL), I like it more! How are you? thanks for stopping by! I hope things are going ok.. Ive been following on tv.. sounds crazy. we had a hurricane last year. it was kinda nuts.. scary too. Im thinking of you and praying for you and your beautiful family!

JenJen!!! I have to thank you again, in my journal for typing out all of your training stuff. I am getting a resistance band tomorrow! Im pretty excited about that! Im also going to take my exercise ball to uni with me, and use it for my desk chair!!  
Hi Diana! thanks for stopping by. Im going to check out your journal now!! come back!


Shopping again last night.... ugh.. Ive gotta get away from these stores.. I bought a white work out top, purple sports bra, black sports bra, and this crazy pink one! I love it! I got some yoga pants and a pair of jordan shorts..... sooooo nice.. boys though.. mens we all wayyyy to big!!

Now onto the bad news..  Just yesterday I said I was ready to go at this thing full force, hard training, clean eating. today, in a moment of weakness, i was at my grandmas, and I saw Almond hershey's kisses.. my total weakness. I dont even have them around my house.. I gave in, thinking aw I can have one.. well one turned into about 15... I am sooo angry.. and i feel so SICK.. I didnt even like thm as much as i thought. i guess im not used to it anymore.  

I just dont want to feel like a failure. Im new to the whole dieting thing.. well clean eating, im slowly trying to get it right, but i DONT like to screw it up! so NO more chocolate. its just easier to say no  

Anyway, Im off to read more journals.. and I think Im gonna try the sprints tomorrow. my grandma has a HUGE lawn.. its gorgeous here. like a little piece of heaven! Also, in my rez, we have a small bball court downstairs, Im thinking of just doing sprints/suicides there in the morning, where its quiet and I wont be disturbed. Until I feel comfortable to do them with the team

How do I get over feeling like a loser in the gym? I didnt all summer.. but when I go to school, and im training beside all the athletes I jsut feel so young and amaturish.. I hate that!! argh.. gotta get over it  

Good night everyone


----------



## dalila (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Holly! 

Why do you feel like that in the gym? Because you are the youngest? Oh, c'mon, you sound really strong dear, and I betcha most of those athletes are very much admiring your dedication at such young age! You should be proud of yourself, not shy of your age silly!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 6, 2004)

loser in the gym?  GET THAT OUT OF YOUR HEAD!!! Your a diehard and dedicated!!! Unlike many other gossip'rs in the gym! Just DO YOUR THING!! and dont mind looks of anyone else.. trust me over the years I have gotten hundreds of funny looks.. Just smile back or ignore!  

about the hersey kisses.. when you feel that you need a treat, allow yourself and dont be mad.. often time when people get angry with themself for giving in, they OVER give in,, which leads to binges, or just eating too much to being sick.  Enjoy food, enjoy life.. everything in moderation. 

Im glad the ex.ball and bands are going to work well for you!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

Good Morning! Wel I posted a long reply last night, but I guess I cancelled it instead... hrmm not FUN! So, I went to my grandparents yesterday. it was gorgeous out, and I just layed outside for a bit and relaxed, it was nice. then i... RAN SPRINTS! aahha, it felt so nice in the grass.. but I kicked my own ass@ I am soooo out of shape. i was dying after 2!! but i did 6! then took a looong break, about 5 minutes so my heart didnt pop outta my chest then I did 5 more!  

whew!

I am leaving TOMORROW. where the heck did the time go? I have one bag packed, so i gotta get my stuff together, and get in gear! I just have no motivation to pack whatsoever. it drives me nuts@ but I better get it done before my mom comes home or she will shoot me!  

Im just debating on whether I need anything else... clothing wise... hehe. i want some more sporty tops. I may go to the mall on a last minute trip! 

Alirght. well its time for me to read some more journals.. and tell you my legs and ass are soooo soooooore from doing jump squats yesterday, and for lifting a bunch of stuff up into the attic for y grandparents. we had to carry/DRAG these wooden trunks upstairs then intothe attic. whew! I am feeting itt today! 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

Where will you be going to school at??? (city) Good luck with the move!

Sprints are wicked eh??? The first time I did them I though my heart would jump out of my chest too!! I do them on the tm, and the people next to me at the gym think I am weird, I just know it cause they keep on staring at me!

Have a great day sunshine!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

thanks Jilly!  you too!

AHHHHHH! packing is turning into a disaster! seriously, my mom is going to KILL me! i have everything out of my room (  ), and now its all in the kitchen, living room and halls!!  there is soooo much stuff..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Laker  
Your journal is so colorful and nice, I love it 

Have a great day!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey NT! thanks for stopping by! from reading your journal, it sounds like your weekend was great, and your wife is a hottie!  She sounds like a lucky lady, you are such a great person! I can just hear it in your posts! Congrats on the pb's in the gym. Im a little nervous to start lifting again.. 3 weeks or so without gym access.... I know my lifts are going to be down for a bit.. but oh well. My definition is getting better, and that is the most important thing isnt it?  Oh I am a vain one!!  

Hey Jenny! I LOOOOVE reading your journal!! its so interesting and fun! I wish I was able to eat as cleanly as you. and others on here. Im going to really try to. it should be ok with my uni's cafe. we have EVERYTHING imaginable. so we will see. Its just going to be hard, with running around to classes and practices and meetings so much, but if i wanna do it I'll find out how to fit it in, right? 

Jilly, to answer your question earlier, Im going to St Fx, you know, the #! undergrad university in canada!   
HAHAHAHAHA! Im just joking with you, had to slip that in there. since the profs are always reminding us, that is why they are hard markers!  its a great school though, I love it there! its just hard! but I guess all universities are, right? they better be challenging, with the tuition hikes again!  


Have a great day guys.. back to packing I go.. I seem to be on here though, more than anything!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm the lucky one.  She allows me to be me.  Not sure how I would react to a jealous type.  

There are numerous times when we've been out with friends and a lady or group of ladies would ask if I could dance with them and I'd ask my wife, ensure the ladies knew I was married and away I went.  The wife's of the friend's we've been out with seem to get a little excited by the fact that my wife would be ok with me dancing with other women.  It works the other way as well.  If I don't feel like dancing and the missus does, I tell her to go find someone to dance with ...


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

NT! I woudl need a guy like you. I cant handle feeling like Im trapped, or having to ask someone to do something! if you are in a committed relationship with someone, I think you should be able to trust in what they are doing, and they should trust in you so you dont have to constantly worry abut what they are going to think! sounds like you and your wife have got it right!  

SHOPPING AGAIN!! just a little stop off today. I got the BEST workout pants ever! they are so hot. I think they'll just be my yoga pants... and ones to wear before I go to the gym. they are made like yoga pants, tight, but so low, and they are blue (navy!) with an orange 2inch band up top! I love them! they fit great, and im into the xsmall!! I really noticed the difference with these pants on!! wahooo! I also got a crazy shirt. its a white nike one that says train for life! and it has the built in bra! yahh~ it has like camp sleeves, and makes my arms look HUGE!  


Shopping is so much more fun when you like what you are seeing!!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Orange and blue are my colors.  Congrats on getting such kick ass pants


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Holly!  I like that name!!    
How are you sweetie???  Great workouts BTW, I am gonna try those jump squats!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

more shopping?  more packing!  
My place is JUST as cluttered right now with all the packing that I did today!  

Have a safe and fun move tomorrow!  Enjoy the time back to school!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

HI Sappy!!!  The jump squats are killer! they are so intense, the next day it almost feels like you did hit the weights!!! I love them though. Thanks for stopping by! sounds like you had a great trip hey? good to hear you  deserved it!!  

Aloha JenJen. Hope you dont mind that I call you that! it just kinda stuck in my head now when I think of you! LOL. Im sitting here, typing on IM instead of packing at 11:22pm. I have clothes all around me, and soo much crap everywhere that Im just not sure where to put it! packing is the devil! movin in should be good. no one is allowed to move in until 2pm, but my coach called and somehow got us in anytime after 10am, since we have a meeting at 4! Im super happy about that, because itll give me a chance to get my stuff in and moved without there being TOTAL chaos with everyone around. itll just be me and my girls, so itll be good! You will loe massage classes! they'll be fun. my ex boyfriend's sister went there, and she really liked it. she learned all of the bones of the body and stuff, she was amazing! it sounded fun!! too bad ya cant massage your own shoulders after a good workout though, hey?  

hey premi! Im glad you like the pants colors! they are good colors. I also got an orange adidas sweater with #3 on the front. My aunt bought that for me yesterday. I forgot to mention it. it also just happens to match the pants perfectly!!!! made my night. ahhhhh i must go back to pretending to pack! have a good night/day!

TOMORROW, TOMORROW, IM LEAVIN TOMORROW! only 7 hours away.. and still I am procrastinating. I thought my mom was going to have a heartattck when she came home from work to the mess of all my stuff sprawled everywhere!! its kinda crazy! Just wanna get settled. its going to be a crazy few days. Hopefully Ill find time to workout before weekend! Ill talk to you all tomorrow when i get my computer set up. Have a good night everyone!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2004)

Yayyyyyyy shopping! What brand are the pants?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Jilly! um they are packed right now! but they are body body something. I remember reading it and being like bodybody. but Ill find out for sure for you tomorrow night when i unpack!! they are awesome though. nice and low, and fit just right, I hate having to fold my workout pants down!!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

stll packing..or not packing. am I ever gonna sleep tonight?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> NT! I woudl need a guy like you. I cant handle feeling like Im trapped, or having to ask someone to do something! if you are in a committed relationship with someone, I think you should be able to trust in what they are doing, and they should trust in you so you dont have to constantly worry abut what they are going to think! sounds like you and your wife have got it right!



thanks lakergirl.  

We do argue and have our moments, but for the most part, we're pretty easy going.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 28, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE!!! IM BAAAAACK!   
Well! its been awhile, but Im back, and soon, Ill be better than ever! Im at school, and have everything figured out with my computer and Ive just spent about the past hour reading through trying to catch up! I have a great schedule with my earliest class being 11am, so Im going to try to get my workout schedule figured out for tomorrow!

I have been maintaining... but that is it! Ive got to get back into a routine and I know I will be fine. Diet has been fine, although I have to eat more, I'm down to 105 now... NOT FUN! Ive just got to consciously eat more. I know that too. I miss munch because of classes, and in the evening its dinner and thats usually it. But when I get back into the gym my appetite will come back, so im not worried!

I've got some goals.. I am doing a photoshoot over Christmas break with a friend. For his photography class. And by then I want.... ABS! and bf% of Im going to say 14%. Last time I was tested I was at 17%, but I had worked hard to get there and to maintain it so its going to take some work!!! 

Other than that, give me a week and Ill be all caught up! some quick notes! Jenny, you are looking amazing, keep it up! Greeky, ive been keepng up with your journal! Jenjen I miss you.. Sappy, you look awesome! TONY!!! YOU are such an inspiration to me! you work so hard and want this so badly, it is amazing to see, I love it, keep it up and just go at it full force, its wonderful!

Well, Ive noticed lots of new people and journals I have to keep up with now. but thats ok, i dont mind! imspiring and motivating me to get my ass into the gym! talk to you all soon!! the library calls before dinner/practice!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks Premi!!

Thursday

Breakfast - English Muffin, 1 scrambeled egg, 1 eggwhite, loooots of ketchup!

Cardio- 40 minutes on elliptical


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> thanks Premi!!
> 
> Thursday
> 
> ...


Hey Beautiful, it's so good to have you back here.  Thank you for your kind words.  It is people like you that keep me going, even if sometimes I just don't know.  Still, you and the others are a motivating force and occupy a big part of my life now...


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 30, 2004)

hi tony! I know exactly what you mean. even though I was so busy when i got here, I still had to find the time to sit and read through everyones journals, I didnt like when I missed something!! you really sound like you are on your way! that is exciting stuff. and dont sweat it about the knee, just be careful, and take it easy when you need to. If you do try to go too crazy, you might end up overcompensating with your good knee and then having BOTH knees messed up! so be careful! trust me..... too many of my players end up doing this sort of thing just from wanting to play/work out so hard!

Ive really got to get my program figured out here. Ive been doing cardio again, but I need to plan out a split and what exercises Im going to be doing, when. I hate not knowing, the sporadic thing doesnt work well with me. So, thats on my to-do list for Saturday. Its homecoming this weekend. and then a football party on Saturday.. and bball party tomorrow! wahoooo... I think we are going to do our rookie initiation to, ahhaa thatll be fun, we wont be too mean to them though!!! 

have a great day tony! and anyone else who stopped by! Ive gotta get into posting on these journals, so much has been going on!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome back sweetheart!!!! Thats so sweet that youve been following along


----------



## lakergirl (Oct 2, 2004)

WOW.. tonight has been INSANE.. and scary.. and retarded!!!! I cant sleep.. its almost 5:30 and Ive given up on it.. but Im just gonna recap it all here. this is INSANE... jeez, I still cant believe it.

around 8 I was at my friends.. hanging out in her room. my other two friends were joking around and I was leaving they grabbed me and pulled me, we both fell over, I CRACKED my head off of the open window, and I now have a HUGE bruise on my forehead/gouge mark on my nose.... I have a freaking concussion..

So, most of our team went out tonight, I didn't because of the concussion, I stayed with 2 of my friends.....one of my girls comes to my room at 2am... I was up anyway because I cant sleep with this stupid thing... there were these crazy guys at the bar, and they freaking STABBED one of the guys from our team. like, he is in the hospital, stabbed in the back. my girl was the one trying to apply pressure when they called the ambulance, apparently these guys were in a freaking gang...they were visiting for homecoming, not from here, who knows the real story. so, there were like 4 people stabbed. one of them is a guy on the guys team. my friend. Like that seems unreal to me. and its now 5:20, we have agility/speed at 9am tomorrow, and Im just a little bit freaked out right now. wow.

my head is brusing like a mother... and i have a killer headache. WHAT A NIGHT... I dont know how my friend is, I'm praying he's ok. I think he is, but a stab wound to the back is never nice..

This is going to be HUGE drama tomorrow. I can just hear the lecture we are going to get. oh man, HOW are there people like that? I hate this kind of thing. it is unbelievable.. this feels so surreal..


ok.. well i guess thats about it.. just seems kinda incredible to me right now. and since i cant sleep im babbling along. MAN.. this feels like a bad dream...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2004)

I have been stabbed in the back(7 stitches).  He will be fine, unless he is a pussy


----------

